# Epsom salt bath



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Has anyone done this? Does it work? Now my Morados belly isnt getting better so I am thinking of trying it. If that doesnt work,eh i dunno probably gonna lose him too. :-?


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

So sorry for your loss......Swim free Elvis


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Liyah's grandma


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've tried it!!

I'm not sure the correct dosage but it did help when my female got dropsy.

We'll never forget you Elvis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh awesome,thanks mrvampire. Yes,live on Elvis.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I've also heard that with the correct dosage, it works. Good luck.
RIP Elvis


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Now to get the correct dosage. Lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol sounds like a plan. I've never used it, just heard it works. lol. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know you cared so much for Elvis and did the best you could for him. I'm so sorry he's gone :-(


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Aunt Kymmie.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Elvis...RIP buddy!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well Morado is in his bath. He seems okay with it. Not flipping out or going belly up. he kinda swimming around and resting. hope this works. diff sites say diff periods of time to keep them in. one says up to an hour. i dunno about that.

still going good. i see a lil bit of poo!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hes back in his tank. I went for 30 mins. Hope it wasnt too long. He seems stressed out now. Hope he forgives me and is back to himself soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope Morado will feel better after the salt bath.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I hope the salt bath worked.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno. He is not really active now. Still looks stressed out. He is just hiding. Guess I give him a day or two to get over it.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I've never used epsom salt, but used aquarium salt for salt baths. you use 1 tsp/gallon of water. leave the fish in for 5 minutes then move them into a mixture of 2/3 tank water 1/3 the salt bath for 10 mins so they do not go through salt to fresh shock. then move them back into their fresh water.

If the fish goes unconscious immediately move them back into fresh water, if they stay conscious then 5 minutes. You can do this 5 times a day safely.

Salt baths help many ailments. It is the best treatment I have found for parasites, I have also used it successfully for fin rot, ulcers, and cotton (fungus).

It is not good for scaleless fish like pleco's, cory's, loaches, etc. It will burn them and will kill invertabrates. But for scaled fish it is always my first attempt at treatment. I much prefer the holistic approach when I can.

Betta's take well to salt bath's as they are very hardy to begin with and can handle brackish like conditions. In the case of brackish water only fish like puffers you use a strong salt bath of 2 tsp. or 3 tsp. salt per gallon


----------

